# lotus lighting



## growNM (Aug 6, 2012)

anyone try The Lotus by Sun God Komee it is a cfl. I am planning on getting some more lights. I know t5s can go over everything but would it be better to get a bunch of these lotus cfl to put above and between plants. lotus are about 60$ a piece or would i be better buying a t5 8 4ft set up. and if t5 you guys recommend any brands or suppliers I have been getting everything off ebay and craigslist so far anything helps thank you


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2012)

I would go with t-5's and hps.

Cheaper and better then the cfl's.

I purchase most of my supplies from here.

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/[/URL


----------



## Roddy (Aug 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2012)

It's about the lumens.  Most CFLs will give you about 60 lumens per watt.  HO T5s give you 92 lumens per watt.  So, it cost about 1/3 less electrical cost for the same amount of light when comparing T5s and CFLs.


----------



## juniorgrower (Aug 6, 2012)

I love my t5!!  Its a Quantum BadBoy and that thing is tough.  Lets just say that I am like a bull in a china shop, and have dropped things on top of my light and hit against the wall on more than one occasion and it still works like a champ.


----------



## growNM (Aug 8, 2012)

t5s it is will send a pic when I get them and set up thanks


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 5, 2012)

growNM said:
			
		

> anyone try The Lotus by Sun God Komee it is a cfl. I am planning on getting some more lights. I know t5s can go over everything but would it be better to get a bunch of these lotus cfl to put above and between plants. lotus are about 60$ a piece or would i be better buying a t5 8 4ft set up. and if t5 you guys recommend any brands or suppliers I have been getting everything off ebay and craigslist so far anything helps thank you


 
i would recommend [URLxxx.vitualsunhydroponics.com[/URL] , [URL="http://xxx.htgsupply.com[/URL] i also am looking into the t5's the screw in type not the tube type though .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

growNM said:
			
		

> anyone try The Lotus by Sun God Komee it is a cfl. I am planning on getting some more lights. I know t5s can go over everything but would it be better to get a bunch of these lotus cfl to put above and between plants. lotus are about 60$ a piece or would i be better buying a t5 8 4ft set up. and if t5 you guys recommend any brands or suppliers I have been getting everything off ebay and craigslist so far anything helps thank you



Personally, I wouldn't be wanting to spend my money that way.  It is still a CFL and it still emits approx 1/2 the lumens that a HPS does and approx 1/3 less than a T5.  While they advertise that they run cooler, they don't.  At $60 a throw (plus cords, sockets, and reflectors), I cannot imagine using a bunch of them as supplemental light.  You would be far better off and it would cost a lot less and produce a lot more to simply get another T5 for vegging if you are underlit and buying a HPS for flowering.

Skullcandy--watch the T5s you buy--they are not all alike.  Why are you looking at screw-in instead of some high output tubes?


----------

